# Twenty Questions



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

I am thinking of a household object.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

Is it mainly used in the kitchen?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Do you pull it behind you?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Bigger than a bread basket?


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Is it mainly used in the kitchen?


Yes


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Do you pull it behind you?


Not usually


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Bigger than a bread basket?


Depends on how big your basket is. Define the size.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Is it used for toasting bread?


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Is it used for toasting bread?


Yes


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Um, a toaster?


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

That was a difficult one, but you got it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

This one is a famous movie star.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Male?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

Male - Yes


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Leading man?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

2. Leading man - usually not. But sometimes, though not in the traditional way.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Edward G. Robinson?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

3. Sorry, no.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Dustin Hoffman?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

4. Not Dustin Hoffman.

Maybe try to narrow it down first, by asking more general questions about the pictures he has been in?


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Still alive?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

5. Yes, still alive.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 4, 2019)

Joe Pesci


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

In serious/drama  type roles?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

6. Not Joe Pesci

7.  Bonnie, that's hard to answer. Some serious drama. Mostly known for quirky comedy parts, or playing men who are villainous or nuts.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 4, 2019)

Billy Bob Thornton?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

8. Not Billy Bob Thornton.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

Jack Nicholson?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

YES! 

Good for you, Deb, you got it! It is Jack Nicholson.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

I am thinking of an American Landmark.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

On the East coast?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Man-made?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> On the East coast?



NO


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Man-made?



NO


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Western Mountain Region?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

Could you be more specific - what mountains?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Rockies?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Rockies?


Yes


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Pike's Peak?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Pike's Peak?


No.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Yellowstone?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Yellowstone?


No


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

You've got me stumped, Deb. Unless you thinking of Mt. Rushmore, but the carvings there are man-made. So if it isn't that,
I give up!


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

Think southern Rockies and not something readily viewed above ground.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

Give up - Carlsbad Caverns.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Wow, never would have thought of that!


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

Whose turn is it?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Since you stumped me, probably yours. But we've got to get more people playing this game!


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

I am thinking of a famous explorer.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Before the 18th century?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 8, 2019)

Explored the New World.....North or South America?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Before the 18th century?


Yes


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Repondering said:


> Explored the New World.....North or South America?


His expedition touched on South America.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Did he endear himself to the Aztecs by claiming Mexico for Spain?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Did he endear himself to the Aztecs by claiming Mexico for Spain?


Not that I ever heard about him.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

(I was thinking of Cortez.)

Is the capital of Ohio named for him?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Sunny said:


> (I was thinking of Cortez.)
> 
> Is the capital of Ohio named for him?



No, not Cortez and no to the Capital of Ohio.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Were you the first to circumnavigate the globe?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Were you the first to circumnavigate the globe?



His expedition did - he didn't make it all the way.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 9, 2019)

Ferdinand Magellan?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Repondering said:


> Ferdinand Magellan?


Yes


----------



## Repondering (Aug 9, 2019)

If I got the right explorer, do I start the next round?

I'm thinking of a nation in the world.....


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Northern or Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

1) - Northern or Southern hemisphere?

       Northern hemisphere.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

In Europe?


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

Asian?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

2) - In Europe?

Yes, in Europe
Asian?
Not Asian.

That should be 2 questions but let's consider them 1......if it's in Europe it pretty clearly isn't Asian.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

France?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

(Unless it is Russia, which is both European and Asian.)  

Known for great art, great cuisine, great opera, and unfortunately a world-famous crime syndicate?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

3) - France?

Not France.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

England?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

4)- Not Russia


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

5) England?

Not England either.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

Poland?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Italy?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Denmark?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Perman, I already asked about Italy, though I didn't mention the name of the country. (Opera, crime syndicate, etc.)  I didn't get an answer.

I guess I'm playing this game more like the game Botticelli, where you don't ask, "Is your person George Washington," you might ask instead,
"Was your person the first US president?" or "Did he have wooden teeth?" or something else about them.  I've gotten used to playing that on another bb.

I'll back out now. If we just have to keep naming countries, that doesn't hold my interest. But if any of you want to try Botticelli, let me know; I'd love to play it here.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

6) - Poland? 

Not Poland


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

7) Italy?

Not Italy


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

8) - Denmark?

Not Denmark either

Sunny makes a good point, just naming European countries is tiresome.
Asking for traits specific to the country would be more interesting....
I'll give a hint:  This country has existed for centuries but has never been a major player in world affairs.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 10, 2019)

@ Sunny, your reference to Italy went over my head, I admit it.....I'll try to be more attentive....I thought the crime syndicate thing referred to the Russian Mafiya.....


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

OK, let's try the "interesting" kind of questions, and I'll try to be a little less obscure. 

Next: Known for the Alps, cheese, and chocolate?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 11, 2019)

9) - It's in the mountains but not the Alps.  It isn't famous for chocolate or exporting cheese although its local cuisine likely uses its own cheeses.  
It isn't known as a nexus of financial manipulations as is Switzerland, but its choice of monetary customs is......slightly odd.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Repondering said:


> 9) - It's in the mountains but not the Alps.  It isn't famous for chocolate or exporting cheese although its local cuisine likely uses its own cheeses.
> It isn't known as a nexus of financial manipulations as is Switzerland, but its choice of monetary customs is......slightly odd.


??  I'm lost


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Greece?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Got me stumped too. Ukraine, maybe?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Bosnia?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 11, 2019)

10) -

11) - 

12) - 

No, no and  no

Another hint:  It's currently a republic but the basis of its head-of-state protocol is positively medieval.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Estonia?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 11, 2019)

13) - Not Estonia.

Another hint:  It's postal system is odd for much the same reasons of historical origins as its head-of-state protocols.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Liechtenstein ?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 11, 2019)

14) - Not Liechtenstein either but that's a good guess.

Another hint, it's a member of the U.N. but not the E.U.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

Does this place exist only in a Harry Potter book?


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

Monaco?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 12, 2019)

15) - It exists every day in the real world and has for a long time....people actually live their lives there.

16) - Not Monaco.  Remember, I said it's in the mountains.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

San Marino?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 12, 2019)

17) - I'm afraid not San Marino either, but the last two guesses are in the right category of countries.  Three more questions in the game....


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

Andorra?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 12, 2019)

18)- Andorra!  Yes! 

Founded by Charlemagne, been a country in its own right since the 13th century, or so, is a member of the U.N. but not the E.U., uses the euro as its currency, is in the Pyrenees mountains; is a republic and votes its own head of government in, but....and this is weird, has two heads of state.....co-princes, the president of France and the Bishop of Urgell in Spain and while it issues its own postal stamps the actual logistics of mail handling are managed by both the French and Spanish postal entities.....two separate post office systems.  Altogether an interesting little country lodged between France and Spain yet never being absorbed into either one as a province.....having the Roman Catholic Church as a sponsor helped with that I imagine.

Full marks debodun!  Step to the head of the class!


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

I am thinking of an actor who is a little short in some things but big in others.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

Is he alive?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 12, 2019)

Films, Television or Stage?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Is he alive?


Yes.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Repondering said:


> Films, Television or Stage?


 Mainly movies, but I think he has also done stage work.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Did he say he was king of the world?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

Likely not the actor to whom you are referring if that actor's initials are L D. So I'll say "No" to that.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Is he mainly in comedies?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

Some hilarious comedies, but more in dramas, in my opinion.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Did he play a fish-out-of-water Brooklyn lawyer in a southern courtroom?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

I do not believe he ever did.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Drawing a blank.


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

Think of the clue - he is little in some ways and big in others and maybe apply it to a movie title.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Did you first achieve acting fame by playing a guy graduating from college whose girlfriend's mother comes on to him?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

I think you may be on the verge.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Dustin Hoffman?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

Sunny's turn


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

This is a country.  Please don't just start naming countries; narrow it down first.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

North of the equator?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes.

(I'll be out of town for the weekend, so this game may have to be placed on hold.)


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

In the Americas?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

No, not in the Americas.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

European?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

skip


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

Actually, I'm not so sure about my last reply. Maybe Americas, maybe not.

Also, maybe Europe, maybe not.

That should clear things up, right?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

Greenland?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Greenland is a territory of Denmark, so that would likely make it European even though it is on the North American continental plate.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

I am thinking of an item of construction equipment.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

Is it something that a construction worker sits in/on and drives?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

Is it used for clearing trees, bushes, etc. prior to farming and building, etc.?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

No, not to say it has never been used for that, but there are better machines for doing that.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

Any more guesses?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

Sorry, my knowledge of construction equipment is practically zero.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

It is used to lift things.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

A crane?


----------



## debodun (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

I think maybe we should put this game to rest, as it seems to be only the two of us, Deb.


----------

